# Hyge black tops or med lab hgh



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi fellas if you had to choose out of med lab hgh 100iu or Hyge black tops 100iu which one would u go for? Cheers


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

zak1990 said:


> Hi fellas if you had to choose out of med lab hgh 100iu or Hyge black tops 100iu which one would u go for? Cheers


I've not used Med Lab HGH, but I have used Hygetropin Black Tops @ 5iu ED, and I rate them HIGHLY. I should be starting them again this week, after around 25 days on .com.cn Hygetropin Green Tops @ 8iu ED, which left a lot to be desired, unfortunately.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

The med lab are good im quite happy to use these over the hygene at the moment.


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

Dead Lee what dosages are you running?


----------



## simmo31 (Feb 23, 2012)

Ive just started the Med labs and they seem good, on par with the blacktops ive been using. I know packaging means nothing but the medlabs is very good and gives a very perfessional impression, nice that the bac water comes with them too.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

musclemorpheus said:


> Dead Lee what dosages are you running?


5iu of med lab & 3iu of saizen at the moment


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Dead lee said:


> 5iu of med lab & 3iu of saizen at the moment


How are you finding the sazien? Are they the 8mg easy click pens? Just using ansomone at the min and thinking of topping up m/w/f with the sazein. Thanks


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

meekdown said:


> How are you finding the sazien? Are they the 8mg easy click pens? Just using ansomone at the min and thinking of topping up m/w/f with the sazein. Thanks


Saizen is excellent mate , no there 20mg ready mixed carts, those click easy pens look legit if its the ones im thinking of


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Dead lee said:


> Saizen is excellent mate , no there 20mg ready mixed carts, those click easy pens look legit if its the ones im thinking of


Cheers mate. Yeah there from a very trusted source and are the blue 8mg easy click pen. Looking at them there just to complex to readily fake , I know you can never say never but it's the same guy I get the ansomone from and there great. Just had my curiosity pricked by these pens. Thanks for the reply mate


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

These are the pens


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

meekdown said:


> These are the pens


They look pretty good to me although i cant zoom in on it for a closer look


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Dead lee said:


> They look pretty good to me although i cant zoom in on it for a closer look


Thanks for your time mate. Cheers


----------

